# Untitled Short Film



## sensimilla (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi I'm new to the forum so just trying to get some of my work out there!

Heres a short film I made a couple of months ago, I hope you like it


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry but even though it is only a minute long I had to stop watching after 30 seconds it was so boring.


----------



## sensimilla (Mar 27, 2013)

Cooool everyones entitled to their own opinions I guess


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 27, 2013)

sensimilla said:


> Cooool everyones entitled to their own opinions I guess



It had no story nothing to engage the viewer.


----------



## sensimilla (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah there wasn't intended to be. I made this from outtakes from a larger project, it wasn't intended to be a masterpiece, just playing around.


----------

